# Seems ICS for DX is fully functional, What are the downloads/Processes needed



## rayne58 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have been following x13thangelx's progress for a while and it seems to me after going through the huge post that evreything is working out including the camera? 
I was just wondering if someone could put a little guide together with the links needed to download, I am not a noob so I will not complain if I brick which I wont but etc

The guide doesn't have to be necessarily a guide I would just like something like this:
Download links camera and audio fix and any others needed and just the steps needed like

Flash X
Flash X before reboot
Flash X after reboot

etc if someone could do this thank you so much!

p.s. Can tibu be used to restore data or is it unstable like most 2nd init roms?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I download the zip from post 2814. I also installed the gapps from that link.
I am using Camera zoom FX and it works just fine. I was getting fc's on the gallery, I don't use it anyway, I froze and installed quickpic.

I wiped data, cache, and dalvic. 
Flashed the CM9 zip and the gapps zip right after that. It booted up super fast.

http://rootzwiki.com.../page__st__2810


----------



## rayne58 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you very much lol another question I have the ShadowTweaks, that just adds the right governors in order to OC/UC with an app like android overclock etc correct?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not sure.
One way to find out though.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## durham (Dec 23, 2011)

Coming from CM4DX GB... Should I SBF first or just wipe and flash? And SBF to what, exactly? Any help appreciated.


----------



## rayne58 (Jan 9, 2012)

no need to sbf just fully wipe flash then flash gapps and damn I'm blown away at how good ics and this ROM over all, exited for gummy ics


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I looked into it and the camera is far from fully functional. I only got it to load once. I'm going to wait until there are some step by step instructions or if its built into a rom for sure works.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

People have been saying that the stock camera app will force close most of the time and to use a third party one, haven't had any luck with that myself the ones I tried all were unable to find the camera and the example apps people were claiming worked for them were all paid ones.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

It's not even close to complete. Camera is broken from memory management on up (ignore the "I GOT CAMERA" posts because they're using 3rd party apps), HW accel is still a work in progress, OMX codecs are incomplete, sesnors have bugs, wifi has bugs, bluetooth has bugs, The OS on an interface level HAS BUGS.

And if I have my way, camera will be excluded from future builds until it works.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

bmt11 said:


> People have been saying that the stock camera app will force close most of the time and to use a third party one, haven't had any luck with that myself the ones I tried all were unable to find the camera and the example apps people were claiming worked for them were all paid ones.


I actually have two of the camera apps they used and worked, but didn't work for me. I've been without a camera for quite some time now and I'm still cool with it.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

cameraMX works everytime for me.

Are you guys using the zip with the camera fix?


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> cameraMX works everytime for me.
> 
> Are you guys using the zip with the camera fix?


This one?

I flashed a build that said it contained both the audio fixes and camera fixes, at the moment I'm installing YACMK to a slot but can give it another try after.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, it's a 3rd party app but it does work.

That's all I know. Refer to bikedudes post, he's the man to know.


----------



## FrontierProject (Mar 6, 2012)

both CameraMX and lgcamera work for me :shrug:


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

bikedude880 said:


> It's not even close to complete. Camera is broken from memory management on up (ignore the "I GOT CAMERA" posts because they're using 3rd party apps), HW accel is still a work in progress, OMX codecs are incomplete, sesnors have bugs, wifi has bugs, bluetooth has bugs, The OS on an interface level HAS BUGS.
> 
> And if I have my way, camera will be excluded from future builds until it works.


I would take this as a word of warning everyone. Yes the camera quasi works with third party apps but that's no reason to pollute the forums with posts about it. That leads to misunderstanding about the state of the camera and the rom in general. It is a BETA rom so it is not done till the devs say so. I just don't want the devs pissed off because this rom is awesome so far and would love to see where they take it.


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

The biggest issue I had with cm9 (3-08) was that it was slow as molasses compared to cm7 and wiz's miui.

And the mute button doesn't work.

Sent via DX with MIUI


----------



## papasmurf (Mar 13, 2012)

Bluetooth calls don't work period so if you need that, don't flash.

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


----------

